# 2500 acres / 10 members toal



## easbell (Jun 29, 2008)

It aint cheap but it is nice. If you want to spend your time hunting and not working on the club then read on.

I take care of putting in the food plots, hanging stands, keeping the roads up, filling the feeders and all the year round headaches. You just show up and hunt.

The bucks must be 120 B&C or better. Kill all the hogs you can. Vistors allowed outside of the rut. Ducks and turkeys, fishing and small game as well. REALLY NICE lodge available with heart pine floors, big screen TV, WiFi, all the cool stuff. 

Located in Wilkinson County (South of Milledgeville, East of Macon). 

Cost is $4500  year


----------



## dawgsrule (Aug 7, 2008)

are there any spots still availlable?


----------



## rmc264 (Aug 20, 2008)

*2500 acres*

where is this located in wilkinson cty.


----------

